# 5-8 HP Boat Motor Needed



## jsullivan (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Rafter in Fort Collins, 
I am going on a Desolation Trip and need to rent a 5-8 HP boat motor to push an Armada of 4 -14 foot Rafts for one day. I have the mounting set up for it,
I just need a motor.

Any help out there?
Contact me at (970)227-7588

Best
Joe Sullivan


----------



## raft80526 (Dec 9, 2007)

jsullivan said:


> Hi Rafter in Fort Collins,
> I am going on a Desolation Trip and need to rent a 5-8 HP boat motor to push an Armada of 4 -14 foot Rafts for one day. I have the mounting set up for it,
> I just need a motor.
> 
> ...


Joe. Can't help you on the motor, but I have Deso for late September and am in FC also. If you don't mind I'll ping you after your trip and get some beta from you. Free beer included.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Does it need to be that big? I don't have one but was thinking of getting one for a low water cataract trip. When your done with what ever motor you get send me a pm I am looking to buy one.(for the right price). I've found a 4 stroke 2 hp for 200 on foco Craigslist but am not sure it will be strong enough for 3 to 4 boats.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

This was 11 mainly 16’ boats with a 7 hp.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

When are you going/returning? 
Did you know that registered boats in CO, which you'll need in Utah, go with the boat, not the motor.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Im in FTC. I have a Honda 4 stroke, 5 hp, long shaft. Used it 2 days on a grand trip with 3 rafts. Only used it a couple of other times on my 18’ cat, yampa above cross mtn and westwater. Also have adjustable mount. Havent posted it for sale yet. I gotta research market price. Send me email if you are interested in buying to [email protected].


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

NoCo said:


> Does it need to be that big? I don't have one but was thinking of getting one for a low water cataract trip. When your done with what ever motor you get send me a pm I am looking to buy one.(for the right price). I've found a 4 stroke 2 hp for 200 on foco Craigslist but am not sure it will be strong enough for 3 to 4 boats.


From what I could determine, a strong rower is nominally equivalent to 1hp.

Probably good for 2 boats.  Better than nothing, but not quite strong enough for 3-4 boats.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mt. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Beg to differ: unless you are literally "...as strong as a horse..." one human working at maximum output still does NOT equal one horsepower. A 2 HP Honda will push more like 3/4/5 rafts/cats (properly rigged in flotilla) faster than their individual oar persons can row them (assuming competent motor operator). 
And you can hold a drink in your free hand...


----------



## mdt67 (Mar 16, 2009)

Did you know that you have to have a registered boat first of all to run a motor? also do you think its as easy as just slapping it on and off you go?
Do you have a jack plate?
Do you have any experience whatsoever running a motor on a river at high let alone low water?


Ill rent you one with a 3000.00 deposit and 100 a day if u want let me know?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

mdt67 said:


> Did you know that you have to have a registered boat first of all to run a motor? also do you think its as easy as just slapping it on and off you go?
> Do you have a jack plate?
> Do you have any experience whatsoever running a motor on a river at high let alone low water?
> 
> ...




Yes yes jack plate can be made yes and hell no to you


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

mdt67 said:


> Did you know that you have to have a registered boat first of all to run a motor? also do you think its as easy as just slapping it on and off you go?
> Do you have a jack plate?
> Do you have any experience whatsoever running a motor on a river at high let alone low water?
> 
> ...


Geez...how helpful and gracious. You can easily purchase a motor for less then your offer....what a dick:roll:.

If the transom is made correctly you won't need a jack plate. Its not rocket science...keep an eye on the depth and don't run over any rocks or sandbars. If you have to go through a shallow section, pull the prop out of the water.

In my experience, 5-6hp seems like a good sweet spot. Some will say a bit less hp is fine and others will say go to the next stuff up in size and weight with the 9.9hp engines. I know my 5hp pushes a couple rafts at about 6-7mph on flatwater where just floating gets you about 2-3mph and rowing adds about 1mph. I haven't pushed more then that, but I've talked to people that say even a 3hp engine will push a big rig of rafts faster then is rowable...especially against the wind. Going to a bigger motor will definitely increase speed, but I doubt it would be much more then a 2-3mph difference but I could be wrong.

Registering your raft is a very reasonable price to pay for using a motor. Some other rafters will hate it and not come on your trips, but for some trips I think its a necessary evil (and some I would look at you with a silly face and shake my head).

I started a thread about this topic a few years ago and never really found someone who would rent or loan me a motor. I did end up buying one, but I've joined the group of guys who wouldn't loan mine out...sorry. Honestly, its kind of finicky and needs some work, so its probably not the best for you to use anyway.

Definitely worth looking on craigslist and other places and just buy one. You can probably use it and sell it for what you pay after the trip. Unless you are using it in the Grand Canyon, as far as I know there is no restriction on the 2 stroke vs 4 stroke thing. Your passengers might thank you for having a 4 stroke though.

Good luck.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

B4otter said:


> Beg to differ: unless you are literally "...as strong as a horse..." one human working at maximum output still does NOT equal one horsepower. A 2 HP Honda will push more like 3/4/5 rafts/cats (properly rigged in flotilla) faster than their individual oar persons can row them (assuming competent motor operator).
> And you can hold a drink in your free hand...


Thanks B4otter;


I haven't yet had need of a motor, and was referring to online literature that said one HP is roughly equivalent to 20-30 pounds force, considering friction and propeller efficiency losses.

A rower can input 500N, which is about 100lbf, but only on the pull phase of the stroke; obviously you have zero force when recovering your oars.


----------



## ten80 (Aug 4, 2012)

Another way to look at power output is by comparing power in units of watts. One horsepower is 745 watts and a trained rower can output about 500 watts continuously as shown on this white paper study. A horsepower is a pretty misleading name for a power unit as horses put out somewhere near 15 horsepower.

So, given the inefficiencies of a 1 hp engine driving a propeller, it is not unreasonable to state that a rower puts out somewhere in the ballpark of 1 hp worth of "motor power." 

That said, my 2.5 hp Suzuki motor will move my 14 ft cararaft with 4 people towing a 11.5 ft raft with 3 people at about 3.5 mph across a flat lake with a mild breeze.


----------

